# Cut Door Jamb



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

So I picked up a door at Lowes - just has a single Jamb - with the hinges attached. The door fits in the opening, but the Jamb is about 1/5 inch too long.
I am thinking I need to cut the Jamb, but don't want to screw it up. Do I cut the Top or the Bottom?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The are long enough to sit on the subfloor. so if you have a finished floor you would cut the bottom. 
How tall is the opening?


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> The are long enough to sit on the subfloor. so if you have a finished floor you would cut the bottom.
> How tall is the opening?


just under 80" - on a tiled floor


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CanadianSal said:


> just under 80" - on a tiled floor


The door is 80 inches the jams add 3/4" +- and you want a inch space under the door . 
Is this an opening in a non bearing wall?


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> The door is 80 inches the jams add 3/4" +- and you want a inch space under the door .
> Is this an opening in a non bearing wall?


yes - non load bearing - closet in the basement.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CanadianSal said:


> yes - non load bearing - closet in the basement.


Do you have room to go up, is it drywalled now?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

1/5 of an inch? Must be that goofy canuckian measurement system, like their money. 
.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

When I finished my basement I used pre hung doors and cut the bottom off every one. Different amounts but all needed to be cut.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> When I finished my basement I used pre hung doors and cut the bottom off every one. Different amounts but all needed to be cut.


That depends on the basement, ceiling height, drops for HVAC but sometimes it is easy to remove a 2x4 and go up.


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> That depends on the basement, ceiling height, drops for HVAC but sometimes it is easy to remove a 2x4 and go up.


Thanks for all your help. I was able to both open the top a bit, and cut a piece of the Jamb. the door is now in, but it's a really close fit. I have to push it close. As you can see there is a ting overlap at the middle. Other than taking a table saw and removing a sliver from the door, what other options do I have? Can I shave the frame opening with a chisel?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you have a resip saw. leave the door closed so it is tight and run a blade down between the jam and the rough framing.
If you need more than one pass wedge between the door and the jam so it is tight again and run the blade down again.


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Do you have a resip saw. leave the door closed so it is tight and run a blade down between the jam and the rough framing.
> If you need more than one pass wedge between the door and the jam so it is tight again and run the blade down again.
> View attachment 666577
> 
> View attachment 666580


Thanks a lot - that's a great idea - would not have thought of this! I will borrow a saw from the neoghbours.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> View attachment 666577


Wrong answer Neal. I’m surprised at you … that’s like using a shotgun to kill a fly. 
Aggressive use of coarse sandpaper would work, but the proper solution is this… (ignore the amazon description, it’s not a planeR, it’s a plane) …


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Wrong answer Neal. I’m surprised at you … that’s like using a shotgun to kill a fly.
> Aggressive use of coarse sandpaper would work, but the proper solution is this… (ignore the amazon description, it’s not a planeR, it’s a plane) …
> 
> View attachment 666670


So you would plane the lock side of the door instead of skimming a little off the rough side, really?


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> So you would plane the lock side of the door instead of skimming a little off the rough side, really?


Worked like a charm - this forum has made me into a superhero


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> So you would plane the lock side of the door instead of skimming a little off the rough side, really?


It sounds like the interference was on the order of 1/8”. I would have been tempted to remove the door frame and take a few swipes at the stud with a block plane. Besides … anyone can use a power saw, here’s an opportunity to learn to use a skilled tool that doesn’t make noise. 

Looks like it is still too tight all along here …


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> It sounds like the interference was on the order of 1/8”. I would have been tempted to remove the door frame and take a few swipes at the stud with a block plane. Besides … anyone can use a power saw, here’s an opportunity to learn to use a skilled tool that doesn’t make noise.
> 
> Looks like it is still too tight all along here …


When I learned to do that is was with a hand saw.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> When I learned to do that is was with a hand saw.


Ok, i can see doing that. Much less chance of cutting too much. 

But i bet after that you learned to do the rough opening with a little room for shims.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Ok, i can see doing that. Much less chance of cutting too much.
> 
> But i bet after that you learned to do the rough opening with a little room for shims.


I was helping a very old finishing carpenter that was not the type to short cut anything. Well other than letting me do the cut. This was before you just take out screws and if you did iit would hhave been a slot screw driver. And yes you would not find that in a door we framed.


----------



## CanadianSal (Sep 29, 2019)

Half-fast eddie said:


> It sounds like the interference was on the order of 1/8”. I would have been tempted to remove the door frame and take a few swipes at the stud with a block plane. Besides … anyone can use a power saw, here’s an opportunity to learn to use a skilled tool that doesn’t make noise.
> 
> Looks like it is still too tight all along here …
> 
> View attachment 666681


 Thanks - I removed it and took a swipe at the hinge side opening. Its all perfect now.


----------

